# Skip Back and Rewind does not work on Channel 9486



## dweber (Jan 11, 2005)

I have two 622 receivers. Both receivers have software version L441.

I noticed that the *Skip Back and Rewind does not work when viewing Channel 9486*. When you hit the rewind the current frame will freeze and the time indicator will show the time that the channel has been active. When you hit play you return to Live TV. Skip Back does the same thing.

At first, I thought that this was due to my use of external storage. However, the *Skip Back and Rewind work fine on other channels*.

What is different about Channel 9486?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Very weird... I can't do it either.

I even tried leaving it on the channel for a bit, then recording that... and it doesn't seem to record. I set a timer for later tonight (I am watching and recording other things right now) to see if I can even set a timer to record from this channel. Something is odd.


----------



## david803sc (Jun 22, 2006)

I just tried on both my 622's one with L4.41 and one with L4.43 and re-produced the same problem as you describe, very strange.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Strange - trick play on that channel is working fine on my 625....


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

scooper said:


> Strange - trick play on that channel is working fine on my 625....


9486 is Voom's HD Family Room ... do you mean on your 622?


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Just to add to this thread.
Same problems here on my 622's (L4.41) & my 722's (L4.43)


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

Mine does work either.


----------



## ericsdad (Sep 2, 2007)

It doesn't work on mine either, also ch. 9480 Film Fest ch. does the same thing. I tried a timer recording, and it acts like it's recording, but when it's done and I hit start it goes right to the end of movie menu and shows that it recorded zero minutes.
All the other channels seem to be working OK.

Rick


----------



## waltinvt (Feb 9, 2004)

Yea, I tried "Rob Roy" off of FilmF last night and 4am but neither will allow playback on my 622. Trying again at 10am today.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Just tried 9486 for a few minutes. Not only does it not seem to skip back or forward, I tried recording it for several minutes, and even though it shows a recording nothing show up when you start the recording.

ps: Just finished running through all my HD channels. 9486(Famly) and 9480(FILMF) are the only ones with this problem. No recording possible and no pausing live TV(well it pauses but then jumps to live TV).


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I set a timer for something on 9486 last night, but just got up a half hour ago and haven't checked it yet. I'll update this reply once I've done that... though it sounds like my gut was correct when I figured it probably wouldn't let me record either.

*Update...*
My timer I fired last night (for Flipper if anyone cares) appears to have happened, and I have a 35 minute recording... but any attempt to play it fails. I am keeping it in case they fix something so I can tell if it is a receiver playback problem or something in the stream. But basically I have finished confirming that you can't FF, REW, Pause, or Record at all from either of these channels. Very strange.


----------



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

It might not be a "problem" - perhaps Dish has some special deal where in order to provide the channel, they can't let anything on it be recorded.


----------



## Benhath (Sep 9, 2006)

I have the same problem with Rob Roy. I can record it but not play it back. Set timers, etc. I called Tech support, the agent went into her training room and tried it there with a Dish Network trainer present and she couldn't do it either. (Rob Roy is currently on as I type this and was when I called.) She indicated that she would go back and try it again on her break when there was a different movie on and see if that works. (This was before I read of similar problems in this forum.)

She has written up a technical report on the problem. I jokingly told her I was 
going to miss the end of the movie. She asked me if I had a VCR hooked up, which I do, I guess, for occasions like this. 

They acknowledge that they have a problem, and she indicated, that to her knowledge, there should be no restrictions on recording for future playback. Apparently the trainer to whom she showed the problem concurred.

Ben



DBS Commando said:


> It might not be a "problem" - perhaps Dish has some special deal where in order to provide the channel, they can't let anything on it be recorded.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Sounds like the problems the Raleigh locals used to have. Probably related to the recent conversion to MPEG4. Maybe a setting in the encoder (grasping at straws)?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Beta address discussion removed.

Please - unless you are actively participating in a beta or pre-release software test DO NOT email the beta team about your problems! Email dishquality or ceo, but consider the beta addresses private and reserved for the purpose of organized testing.

Thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Sometime overnight they fixed this.


----------



## Benhath (Sep 9, 2006)

Looks like they did. Appears to be for new recordings/programs only. I can't go back and play Rob Roy. L443 seems to have been loaded.



tnsprin said:


> Sometime overnight they fixed this.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

Actually they fixed this bug sometime mid-afternoon yesterday OP posted this elsewhere also  It would have been nice to have had Rob Roy archived though...


----------



## Benhath (Sep 9, 2006)

My 622 was still updating at 06:30 PDT after which it worked. I have two recordings of Rob Roy made prior that I am moving to external to see if they can be massaged back to usability. Kinda doubt it though, and no future showings appear to be scheduled.



dfergie said:


> Actually they fixed this bug sometime mid-afternoon yesterday OP posted this elsewhere also  It would have been nice to have had Rob Roy archived though...


----------

